# Cubing banned?!



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

So I've heard that my school might ban Rubik's cubes next year. I haven't heard any specifics but I wouldn't be surprised. 
Has any one else experienced this?

I've also been trying to come up with loopholes. such as:

*No rubik's cubes allowed.* (highly unlikely that the rule will be this simple)
1. my cube is not Rubik's brand
2. X-minx, magic/master magic, "Junior"/2x2x2, "Revenge"/4x4x4 cubes etc. are not "Rubik's cubes"

*No Rubik's cubes or similar puzzles.*(more likely)
1. magic/master magic. since these are not puzzles.

That's all I've though of though.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 20, 2010)

So this is because too many people cube during class? And they're banning them for you to use during lunch and in between classes too?


----------



## Owen (May 20, 2010)

There's a problem. Thankfully, I go to a school where the whole school has to vote as a whole to do anything, and my peers now love the cube, and would shoot down any proposal against cubes.


----------



## Neo63 (May 20, 2010)

lol in my school teachers are so tired of seeing cubes that they just confiscate them. One teacher actually has a whole shelf of them


----------



## Kirjava (May 20, 2010)

I remember school. Not being able to cube shouldn't be your biggest worry.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 20, 2010)

my english class banned them, i seriously think there is no need for it, i think the teachers should have control over it in their class, if you should be working when you are doing it, then that could be a problem, but if your work is done, then you should be able to do it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 20, 2010)

Screw your school staff. Use those loopholes, as the teachers cannot come back at them. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 20, 2010)

Don't let cubing get in the way of your education. It's not worth it.

Speaking of which, my English teacher banned them. We couldn't have them in our pockets or anything though either, which I disliked as I used it during my lunch time.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> So this is because too many people cube during class? And they're banning them for you to use during lunch and in between classes too?




Well me in my trig class. I got it confiscated multiple times, later in the year i got sent to the office. blahblahblah. For me though it's usually during free time in any class. (i was actually cubing most the time in my free time before the teacher started the lesson).

I know there is one freshman who sometimes cubes during the freshman science class. (although the teacher is awesome to me. A lot of other people don't like her.) Another freshman said he was putting his away BEFORE he went into the class and the teacher sent him to the office anyway. (which in my opinion it's only fair to send everyone to the office who also has a cellphone/ipod in their pocket/bag.)

So I wouldn't say its out of hand, just an overreaction to a couple of kids cubing. since there are only four people (me included) that bring cubes to school.


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

I dont see why the whole school should do it. its okay if its just a specific teacher but a whole school? It also depends how many cubers go to your school. I don't know anyone else that cubes with fridrich at my school.

and its not like the world is going to end. Theres always home.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Don't let cubing get in the way of your education. It's not worth it.
> 
> Speaking of which, my English teacher banned them. We couldn't have them in our pockets or anything though either, which I disliked as I used it during my lunch time.



My problem is procrastination, not cubing. lol

edit:


Samania said:


> I dont see why the whole school should do it. its okay if its just a specific teacher but a whole school? It also depends how many cubers go to your school. I don't know anyone else that cubes with fridrich at my school.



Well it also helps that one of the teachers is also the principal's wife. Also she is nazi when it comes to...well everthing.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Screw your school staff. Use those loopholes, as the teachers cannot come back at them. MUAHAHAHA!



Yes they can. You'll just look like an idiot arguing it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Screw your school staff. Use those loopholes, as the teachers cannot come back at them. MUAHAHAHA!
> ...



I think he has a point, when they say "no rubik's *cubes*" and i obviously have a dodecahedron.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

Stop cubing during class. How are you suppose to practice? All that clickiness disrupts class. Teachers won't let you, so don't bother. Keep it in your backpack, and cube at lunch.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



I can't tell if you're joking. Do you actually expect that to work?


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> Samania said:
> ...



lmao. Well get one of your english or ss teachers to let you have a debate about it. Just an idea.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

or you can pay attention in school...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



No, i dont. But if they expect a rule to work then it should be specific not vague.


----------



## Meep (May 20, 2010)

My math teacher encouraged my cubing in class, as long as my marks didn't drop lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Stop cubing during class. How are you suppose to practice? All that clickiness disrupts class. Teachers won't let you, so don't bother. Keep it in your backpack, and cube at lunch.



You might as well stand up in class with a V CUBE 6 or AV, hold it up in the air, and sexy-finger-trick it.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Even if it does work once, the term rubik's cube will just be changed to twisty puzzle.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> or you can pay attention in school...



Thats the thing. I do. I don't cube while they're talking. (if i do it's very very brief)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



You mean specific.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Isn't that what I said?



Sir E Brum said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



Magic/Master magic is not twisty


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Isn't that what I said?


it wasn't before you ninja edited it.


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I've also been trying to come up with loopholes. such as:
> 
> *No rubik's cubes allowed.* (highly unlikely that the rule will be this simple)
> 1. my cube is not Rubik's brand
> ...


Don't bother.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that what I said?
> ...



Wait no. You're still reversing the two.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that what I said?
> ...



Oh look who's ninja editing now. Although i don't recall ninja editing it.:confused:

You know what im not even going to reply because I'm too confused.


----------



## Forte (May 20, 2010)

They're the ones enforcing these rules. The whole point of the rules are the reasons behind them (paying attention, etc), so obviously bringing a DODECAHEDRON will not change anything. You will just look like a jerk.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

how about actually enhancing your studies by taking notes and stuff. the only reason I would cube in class is if I really really REALLY hate the teach. Sarah knows which one it is too :3


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the only reason I would cube in class is if I really really REALLY hate the teach. Sarah knows which one it is too :3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> They're the ones enforcing these rules. The whole point of the rules are the reasons behind them (paying attention, etc), so obviously bringing a DODECAHEDRON will not change anything. You will just look like a jerk.



REBEL!! rules are meant to be pushed.




waffle=ijm said:


> how about actually enhancing your studies by taking notes and stuff. the only reason I would cube in class is if I really really REALLY hate the teach. Sarah knows which one it is too :3



I have a great memory. I dont take notes or study and can get As and high Bs on tests. 90% on my physics final

edit:


> Yes it is.


Ok i'll admit it is partially twisty.


----------



## dabmasta (May 20, 2010)

I cube in class constantly. I always finish my work way ahead of time so I cube in class. And I use my ipod to time myself  But my classmates don't mind so my teacher said as long as my classmates don't care I can cube


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > how about actually enhancing your studies by taking notes and stuff. the only reason I would cube in class is if I really really REALLY hate the teach. Sarah knows which one it is too :3
> ...



yeah? well you can get 91% if you take notes and study.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Apparently the thread was "TL;DR". Procrastination all I have to say
Edit: Also if I would have only got one extra % for studying, I don't think its worth it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



maybe even a 92%.


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

Don't argue, don't dispute, don't do anything. DO what they say, and coast through the year. You can go a few months without cubing at school, and it will probably help you anyway (sure helped me).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Don't argue, don't dispute, don't do anything. DO what they say, and coast through the year. You can go a few months without cubing at school, and it will probably help you anyway (sure helped me).



I'm not so sure, I barley practice at home. With work, school, and track i'm not that motivated when getting home.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Don't argue, don't dispute, don't do anything. DO what they say, and coast through the year. You can go a few months without cubing at school, and it will probably help you anyway (sure helped me).
> ...



lern2managetime?


----------



## Andreaillest (May 20, 2010)

Is it really that big of a deal if you don't get to cube in school?
Can't you just be satisfied with the time you have at home?

Though, I find it funny that cubing at school is getting out of hand. =)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



keyword: motivated.

I don't have much of a problem managing time.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 20, 2010)

learn2motivate?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Is it really that big of a deal if you don't get to cube in school?
> Can't you just be satisfied with the time you have at home?
> 
> Though, I find it funny that cubing at school is getting out of hand. =)





vcuber13 said:


> learn2motivate?


Yes please.



AndreaBananas said:


> Is it really that big of a deal if you don't get to cube in school?
> Can't you just be satisfied with the time you have at home?
> 
> Though, I find it funny that cubing at school is getting out of hand. =)



This thread is obviously "tl;dr"


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

This whole topic makes me giggle. 
Just do it at home. If you dont wanna do it at home, dont do it at all.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

If you go along with it, they'll be nicer in future.

Anyway, you're going to get absolutely nowhere by claiming that offbrand cubes, different puzzles, magic, etc. are not "Rubik's Cubes". The teachers know what they mean even if they're not using terminology you're familiar with. What, do you honestly think someone will go "wow! you're right!" and let you play with the megaminx or magic or Alpha-V? From their perspective, you're just being disruptive to other students' learning, and they're going to try to put a stop to it. Don't think of it as a rule as much as a warning.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> This whole topic makes me giggle.
> Just do it at home. If you dont wanna do it at home, stop cubing.



Fixed.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

Seriously. Just do what they say. You pretty much have no power over the situation and what they're asking is reasonable. And, you'll just look like a jerk if you try to work around the rule because of the terminology of it. The intent was clear and you'll just look stupid. Just focus on school.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 20, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you go along with it, they'll be nicer in future.
> 
> Anyway, you're going to get absolutely nowhere by claiming that offbrand cubes, different puzzles, magic, etc. are not "Rubik's Cubes". The teachers know what they mean even if they're not using terminology you're familiar with. What, do you honestly think someone will go "wow! you're right!" and let you play with the megaminx or magic or Alpha-V? From their perspective, you're just being disruptive to other students' learning, and they're going to try to put a stop to it. Don't think of it as a rule as much as a warning.



I don't but if cubing improves recognition and memory, and I do it in my down time in class why should i be punished?

Edit:


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > This whole topic makes me giggle.
> ...



So you're saying that is shouldn't cube if I don't want to do it at home?
unfortunately I am bored at school during free time. So i use cubing to fill the void.
I guess i could not cube and just talk to someone else. I don't think the teacher'll mind if I disrupt them and the class.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> cubing improves recognition and memory


Can you prove that to the teachers? Or is it just something you think because experienced cubers have good recognition and memory? 



EnterPseudonym said:


> [if] I do it in my down time in class why should i be punished?


Well, other students or the teacher could be annoyed by it, so there's that. The teachers are concerned about everyone's education, not just yours. Maybe you could make a noiseless cube and use that instead?


----------



## Edmund (May 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I remember school. Not being able to cube shouldn't be your biggest worry.



Honestly.

Just pack it in your back pack and use it on the bus. Not being able to do it in classes is no big deal.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 20, 2010)

just dont cube during school, its not specifically hard. Seeing as how you should be more focused on school than cubing.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If you go along with it, they'll be nicer in future.
> ...



Well, if the rule is enabled by the time it...well, does, and you don't wanna cube at home, how else are you gonna practice? During after school activites?
...
Actually, that's a great idea.



Edmund said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I remember school. Not being able to cube shouldn't be your biggest worry.
> ...



I don't take the bus. I know that wasn't directed to me.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 20, 2010)

BLD, memo during lecture, execute during free time


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2010)

Fight the system! Rebel!

REBEL!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> Fight the system! Rebel!
> 
> REBEL!!!


Off topic, but are you coming to DSC Dene?


----------



## martin8768 (May 20, 2010)

sounds like were only hearing one side of the story, your probably all, or the majority of you, cubing during inappropriate times. dont be stupid, pay attention in class.


----------



## Neo63 (May 20, 2010)

Ohh I just remembered, my math teacher set up this thing for me and a couple other cubers in my school to do a presentation in June


----------



## Feryll (May 20, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Screw your school staff. Use those loopholes, as the teachers cannot come back at them. MUAHAHAHA!



Knowing the kind of school you go to, why don't you start the rebellion?



martin8768 said:


> sounds like were only hearing one side of the story, your probably all, or the majority of you, cubing during inappropriate times. dont be stupid, pay attention in class.



I think a very few percent of us cube while the teacher is giving a lesson or in the middle of a test. I think most people just do it when class is pretty much over.

I only cube during class if it gets super chaotic and loud, and the teacher just doesn't care about what's happening. And even then I'll usually do it under the desk (It slows me down but whatever), or BLD-under-the-desk style.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 20, 2010)

My last school didn't care, we could cube before school, inbetween classes, break, and lunch. As long as it didn't desturb the class and we didn't do it when were weren't supposed to, they didn't care. My new school however, says they'll confesquate "on sight" but i've shown every one of my teachers, and i've had it out in lunch, AND i cube during my pre-algebra class and they don't. So idk.

And use loopholes whenever possible. Bring in a v-cube and have one of your parents bring hell about it if they take it. If it's saying banning RUBIK'S CUBES, then i don't think they have much of a right to take something else.


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

My math teacher loved watching me cube. I didn't do any work and cubed while she talked but I got good marks anyway so she loved me.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 20, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol in my school teachers are so tired of seeing cubes that they just confiscate them. One teacher actually has a whole shelf of them



Mine to 

When I first started cubing I got mine taking away at school but I wasn't gonna let the "MAN" put me down so I snuck in to get it back. Good thing she was very forgetful so she didn't notice


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> My last school didn't care, we could cube before school, inbetween classes, break, and lunch. As long as it didn't desturb the class and we didn't do it when were weren't supposed to, they didn't care. My new school however, says they'll confesquate "on sight" but i've shown every one of my teachers, and i've had it out in lunch, AND i cube during my pre-algebra class and they don't. So idk.
> 
> And use loopholes whenever possible. Bring in a v-cube and have one of your parents bring hell about it if they take it. If it's saying banning RUBIK'S CUBES, then i don't think they have much of a right to take something else.



No. Just no. You'd look like a fool and idiot if you bring you parents in just so you can play with a Rubik's Cube. Using loopholes will make you look more retarded. 
And before you say it, you cannot use the Rubik's 360 as an excuse.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ProfilesRubiks said:
> 
> 
> > My last school didn't care, we could cube before school, inbetween classes, break, and lunch. As long as it didn't desturb the class and we didn't do it when were weren't supposed to, they didn't care. My new school however, says they'll confesquate "on sight" but i've shown every one of my teachers, and i've had it out in lunch, AND i cube during my pre-algebra class and they don't. So idk.
> ...



Loopholes is how politics works.
Without politics you don't have America. Or maybe you do. w/e



But seriously, if it's not serious trouble, then who cares?

If you really wanna cube, bring ten, and keep taking them out when they get confiscated. At least you'll have more time to cube.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 20, 2010)

Just keep your cubes at home or in your locker? I never cube during class anymore. It's mostly showoff time anyway, wears off quickly.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ProfilesRubiks said:
> ...


So what's so politic about bringing a toy to school?


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Fight the system! Rebel!
> ...



If I can get a lift.


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2010)

That's what you get for playing with cubes while you're in school. The same thing would happen with any other toy or distracting activity. Your loophole ideas are even more stupid.

When I taught EPGY we passed out Rubik's cubes and I taught my students how to solve. Cubing was very popular, but we still had one rule: No cubing during classes and study sessions.

You brought this on yourself. Live with it. You have plenty of time to cube after school.


----------



## zachtastic (May 20, 2010)

loopholes? Yeah, no. Cubes are not quiet at all. So there is an audio and visual distraction that is not only taking your attention from the teacher, but anyone else who is around you. Plus, if you know you're not supposed to be cubing, or your teacher tells you to put it away, that's just disrespectful. Save it for your own time.

As far as school-wide rules go, your best bet is to bargain for the rules to be something like, "Cubes allowed during passing period and lunch, away in classroom. Punishment is cubes confiscated till end of school year."


----------



## Bryan (May 20, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Screw your school staff.



I suppose that's one way to eliminate staff who confiscate them.


----------



## nitrocan (May 20, 2010)

LOLschool


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I remember school. Not being able to cube shouldn't be your biggest worry.



So true, so true.

Jeez, would you be annoyed if you couldn't do any of your other hobbies in class or around the school? OH NOES I CANNOT RIDE MY HORSE IN ENGLISH CLASS.

Concentrate on your studies, I'm sure you can manage having a bit of time out from cubing each day  You probably won't get bored of cubing as quickly (or maybe not at all) and you will look forward to doing it more because you'll have time out from it.


----------

